# Rating linked to acceptance rate



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Anybody paid attention to the coincidence which might not be coincidence at all

High acceptance rate = rating increase, low acceptance rate = decrease

At least it happens in my case after I did over 1000 trips


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Which rating are you looking at? Phone or dashoard?


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

best way to get 5 star ratings if you are on the hourly minimum is to get a second phone set up an account and send yourself trips from your couch that way you save on gas and maintenance and get to rate yourself 5 stars


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> best way to get 5 star ratings if you are on the hourly minimum is to get a second phone set up an account and send yourself trips from your couch that way you save on gas and maintenance and get to rate yourself 5 stars


If you want to pay Uber the safe rider fee plus 20% of the minimum fare, go for it.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> If you want to pay Uber the safe rider fee plus 20% of the minimum fare, go for it.


why don't we charge a $1 cash 4 safe driver Fee


----------

